# Time for new tyres me thinks



## trek (May 1, 2005)

been delaying changing my winter tyres back to summers on my Sprinter based motorhome


Hesitating because my original summer tyres are dated 4707 so getting on for 10 years old

And i can't bring myself to fit them due to their age , plenty of tread and walls appear to be ok 
(Another advantage of rwd over fwd Better tyre wear)

My winter tyres are getting on too (date stamped 3910 so 7 years old)

Thiinking of getting all season tyres as i believe these have improved in recent years 

Looking at Viking Fourtech Van tyres from mytyres (will be buying 7 so its also time to buy a new spare )

The Viking Fourtech Van tyres have a rating of C for Fuel economy , A for wet grip & 73 dB for noise

Viking is a Continental tyre brand and probably mid budget 

Anyone with any experience of Viking tyres ?

They have M+S and mountain markings and seem to have a chunky tread for wet grass and muddy fields 

They are also only £78 per tyre compared to a premium tyre from £90 upwards
( a lot cheaper that Ducato tyres ?)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The dates I would think are based on constant usage, or at least with weight on them, not sure of the legalities in the event of a claim, but I may be inclined to use them, one to ponder, also take a look at black circles for tyres, usually very cheap, you pay online and go to their nearest depot.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have just ordered a couple of tyres for the front of my Fiat.
I want to stay with what was originally fitted,Michelins.Didnt
realise I would have to take a bank loan out for them!:frown2:


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi jo662

Can i recommend that the pair of new tyres you have ordered get fitted to the rear and the rear ones are brought forward to the fronts

Dont just stick the new ones on the front !


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

trek said:


> Hi jo662
> 
> Can i recommend that the pair of new tyres you have ordered get fitted to the rear and the rear ones are brought forward to the fronts
> 
> Dont just stick the new ones on the front !


Thanks but we have twin rear axles and all four tyres are like new.
I did do what your suggesting on my last motorhome!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On most vehicles the front wheels induce all of the motion, ALL of the steering and more than 50% of the braking, I would prefer my best tyres up there taking care of all that, I have well treaded tyres for safety (and the law), having said that you cannot buy sub standard tyres in the UK anymore, all conform to quality and safety standards, so I buy budget tyres of the correct rating, but thats just me having driven 3.5t vans for a very very long time and never had a one fail due to quality, comfort and bragging rights are a different issue > >


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I don't like ''mytyres'' and will not use them again.

I got sent nearly 3 year old tyres some years ago and when I contacted them, they said tyres can be up to 3 years of age that they send, they can't tell you the date on the tyres when you order so just pot luck really.

I would much sooner order from somewhere like Oponeo, at least they tell you more information before despatch.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

The age of new tyres is a concern of mine - i have used mytyres three times and always received fresh tyres 

I wouldnt want them if they are older than 6 months


am i correct ??? In saying that by law in Germany a tyre cannot be sold if over a certain age ? 

i think mytyres is a german company so i used to wonder if this was a way to dump older tyres on the rest of europe 

In my opinion new tyres should always be put on the rear ( google new tyres front or rear and watch the videos on the skid pans) also the fronts on ducatos wear out in 20-25 k miles so could be changed several times in the campers life time while the rears just go on and on with little wear until the walls burst due to old age


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I contacted ''mytyres'' and that is what they told me Trek, all tyres supplied could be up to 3 years of age, mine were almost that. I certainly would not use them again, they may have changed policy now, I am going back to 2009 I think, worth checking


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trek

Put 6 New Tyres on ours December just gone. The 2 fronts were the original Michelin Camper tyres. They were only half worn after 53k. The rear tyres were changed about 6yrs ago and still in very good condition but were not M&S marked which we needed for our trip to Germany over Christmas. Each time I took the M/H for mot I mentioned the age of the tyres and was told they were fine. The M/H is stored indoors so that does help. 

I went for Hankook Vanco tyres which are M&S marked. They are 215/70/16. 116 and I paid £110 fitted & balanced and can recommend them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got these last time fitted price http://www.blackcircles.com/catalogue/kumho/portran-kc53/215/70/R16/T/108/f?tyre=33579964


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have said this many many times, but here goes again.

I have never fitted "Camper" tyres to my motorhomers but rather "White van" tyres. 

I work on the theory that if the manufacturer rates them for the same (or higher) load and speed then they (cheaper tyres) are clearly up to the job in hand. They will carry the weight and accept the speed.

Why pay the exhorbitant Michelin price for a tyre that will do EXACTLY the same job for much less. Yes I know Michelin's (allegedly) give better mileage but who ever actually wears their MH tyres out??

Save your money and fit van tyres.

I accept that others will disagree but can anyone explain why I should NOT use tyres that have the same lad and speed rating as "Camper" tyres? They cannot be any "stronger" as the maker gives them an identical load and speed rating. 

Out of interest I needed to fit a couple of new tyres to my car. Continentals of the correct size had a wet grip rating of C, Kuhmo tyres (at less than HALF the cost) have a wet grip rating of A.

Guess which ones I fitted??

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought that "camper" tyres had strengthened sidewalls to take into account the fact that motorhomes can stand for weeks and sometimes months in one place. That was the only difference that I think I've ever heard of.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ha Ha, I thought they had softer side wall to aid comfort and less road noise, I think they all have a db rating now too.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Peter

I have never seen a tyre advertised that says "This tyre is not suitable to be left standing under load, but we DO make a tyre that IS suitable"

Likewise I have never heard of any MH user complaining of tyres that have been left for a while being "flat spotted" either.

I am very committed to road safety and would never use anything unsuitable BUT........ same load and speed rating, to me, means the manufacturer warrants that they are up to the job in hand, PLUS of course "White van" tyres have a high stock turnover rate so they are never hanging around for months/years before being brought into use are they???

Andy


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> I have said this many many times, but here goes again.
> 
> I have never fitted "Camper" tyres to my motorhomers but rather "White van" tyres.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with Andy, 
My tyre fitter guy said exactly the same and that's why I went with the Hankook white van man tyre.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

fdhadi said:


> I went with the Hankook white van man tyre.


And doubtless saved yourself a LOT of money compared with "Camper" ones??

I reckon it's a bit of "Emporers new clothes" on the part of tyre manufacturers, tell the punter "Camper" tyres are "better" and charge 'em loads more >

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Peter
> 
> I have never seen a tyre advertised that says "This tyre is not suitable to be left standing under load, but we DO make a tyre that IS suitable"
> 
> ...


I have had a flat spotted pair of front tyres Andy, on the Laika, stood 6 months without being moved, had to fit new ones, but they were quite worn anyway.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But did you run them for a few miles to see if the would come true? 

If they were well worn they were probably many years old as well. Out of interest do you recall what make of tyres they were?? 

Andy


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> I have said this many many times, but here goes again.
> 
> I have never fitted "Camper" tyres to my motorhomers but rather "White van" tyres.
> 
> ...


one of the problems in fitting "ordinary" van tyres is that - and correct me if I'm wrong - that they aren't usually M+S rated which, if you do any winter driving in places like Germany or Austria, means that your tyres are illegal.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am not at all sure that all Camper tyres are M+S rated are they??

It's not something that has crossed my radar (or I had even thought about as a fair(ish) weather traveller) as I don't visit snowy continental places places in the winter, England is cold enough for me.

Does the M+S requirement extend to all of Germany/Austria or just bits of it?

Andy


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> *]I am not at all sure that all Camper tyres are M+S rated are they??*
> 
> It's not something that has crossed my radar (or I had even thought about as a fair(ish) weather traveller) as I don't visit snowy continental places places in the winter, England is cold enough for me.
> 
> ...


no they're not so you need to search out those that are. I have Michelin Agilis Camper M+S fitted to mine - stay on all year.

whilst this article doesn't say if winter tyres are needed throughout the countries listed, it gives a good overview of the relevant law that applies - https://www.tyremen.co.uk/winter-driving/european-tyre-laws - so probably best you fit anyway, just in case.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> But did you run them for a few miles to see if the would come true?
> 
> If they were well worn they were probably many years old as well. Out of interest do you recall what make of tyres they were??
> 
> Andy


Yes I ran them for about 40 miles the day before we were to set off, but they didn't improve, and I didn't want to take any chances, sorry round and black is all I recall, they were on it 4 years earlier when we bought it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What does Marks & Spencer have to do with tyres please?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What does Marks & Spencer have to do with tyres please?


are you having a larf or being serious?? I can't tell

PS - it's not M&S but M+S


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

At least Kev correctly called it Marks & Spencer - an enormous number of people call it Marks & Spencer's. Probably the same people who call Tesco Tesco's.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

but can i get my tyres at Marks & Spencer or Tesco ?

I see that ASDA & COSTCO sell tyres


STILL LOOKING - STILL UNDECIDED , want a tyre that will provide good grip on wet grass / muddy campsites

still thinking of the Viking FourTech Van All Season tyre or Continental Vanco four Season 2


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

fdhadi said:


> Hi Trek
> 
> Put 6 New Tyres on ours December just gone. The 2 fronts were the original Michelin Camper tyres. They were only half worn after 53k. The rear tyres were changed about 6yrs ago and still in very good condition but were not M&S marked which we needed for our trip to Germany over Christmas. Each time I took the M/H for mot I mentioned the age of the tyres and was told they were fine. The M/H is stored indoors so that does help.
> 
> I went for Hankook Vanco tyres which are M&S marked. They are 215/70/16. 116 and I paid £110 fitted & balanced and can recommend them.


Sorry did say in my original post that the white van man tyres I purchased are indeed marked M&S (M+S) as we were visiting Germany over the Christmas period.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Tyres ordered ! 


Continental Vanco Four Season 2's 

seven of them

Got them via asdatyres.co.uk Best price i could find fully fitted , and even found a discount code to get extra 10% off


And i pay the fitter once installed so can cancel after they have been delivered if too old ( eg.Manufactured last year)


To get discount after selecting tyres continue to the page you enter name , reg email etc and look for the ASDA key ( optional ) select it and enter 140 followed by 7 other numbers I.e. A ten digit number starting with 140


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a thought after visiting a tyre depot and having a word with the guys there - if you had an accident, and made a claim, could there be any problem with the Insurance side of things if the tyres on your vehicle don't state categorically that they are suitable for Motorhome use?


And no, he wasn't trying to sell me dearer tyres but suggested that if I bought designated MH tyres cheaper off the internet than he could supply he'd fit them at £15 each - which I thought was reasonable.


:smile2: :smile2:


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Load and speed rating I would have thought and not whether the tyre had CAMPER on it or not


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just to repeat myself (yet again) 

If a tyre has a suitable load and speed rating then the manufacturer warrants they are 100% safe for that application END OF. An insurance company could NOT renege on their cover if the vehicle did not have "Camper" tyres fitted PROVIDING that those that were fitted had the same (or higher) load and speed ratings. 

If, in the unlikely event, I ever had a "White Van" tyre flatspot on me then I would be straight back to the person I purchased it from because it would clearly "not be fit for purpose" as no-where have I ever seen any tyre manufacturer say "If you leave these tyres under load without using them they will go flat at the bottom" Could be an interesting exercise if anyone DOES experience a tyre flat spotting !!

Andy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Just a thought after visiting a tyre depot and having a word with the guys there - if you had an accident, and made a claim, could there be any problem with the Insurance side of things if the tyres on your vehicle don't state categorically that they are suitable for Motorhome use?
> 
> And no, he wasn't trying to sell me dearer tyres but suggested that if I bought designated MH tyres cheaper off the internet than he could supply he'd fit them at £15 each - which I thought was reasonable.
> 
> :smile2: :smile2:


Never in a million years can that be argued, the guys you spoke to were talking rubbish, load and speed rating all the way, if these met the motorhome weight and axle requirements then no problem whatsoever.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

coppo - 'Never in a million years can that be argued, the guys you spoke to were talking rubbish'

They were not talking rubbish - they were just asking a sensible question about what might be the attitude of Insurance companies in the event of an accident to a Motorhome that didn't have Camper designated tyres.

One of them has had a twin axle MH for some years and works every day in the tyre industry - I'd stand by his views and opinions before taking the views of someone who may be less experienced .

Has anyone who's been involved in an accident involving major repairs been asked about the type of tyre fitted?


:smile2: :smile2: :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ordered continental contivan contact 100 225/70R15C112/110R

Asda , using discount code(thanks ) at £94.30 each

Those were the ones recommended by SVtec to increase the rear axle load when we upgraded to 3850 by fitting rear suspension 

Sandra


----------

